
Blockchain & Chinese Food: Monetizing Underutilized Fixed Assets - pkilgore
https://kwokchain.com/2020/01/23/underutilized-fixed-assets/
======
pkilgore
There's some good business stuff at the top about startups, but I found the
more esoteric stuff at the bottom more interesting.

